# How do you do this?



## vweeks5 (Apr 19, 2012)

Please inform me on how to take these types of photos. Is there editing involved, or do you have to take it only using a fisheye lens? Thanks. http://i.imgur.com/QpbQt.jpg


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like an ultra-wide angle and/or fish eye of some sort. And photoshop.


----------



## katerolla (Apr 19, 2012)

Its called little planet let me look that up on youtube for you


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 19, 2012)

lmao, their heads are so big! That is an interesting picture! And I definitely smell some serious photoshop. Seems like some kind of ridiculously wide angle lens (As Rotanimod said) and maybe a panorama technique? Not sure what the picture was taken "from" though... a ladder?

^^^ Edit: Sorry, above post was posted at the same time! Seems like the best answer! ^^^


----------



## arkipix1001 (Apr 19, 2012)

yes...this effect is done in photoshop...first step is to take a panoramic pictures, your camera have to be in manual mode in taking this pictures...and then theres a filter in photoshop called Automerge I think to put the pictures together...then change the image size to square...then use the filter polarize....then you get this effect...apologize i just explained this in short cut...


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 19, 2012)

Certainly panorama, and you can probably make it work with any lens.  Low distortion will be your friend.

There's a name for the projection that gets you this shape, I forget what it's called, but most pano software will be capable.  Hugin is decent and free (although I'm not sure how cross-platform).


----------



## vweeks5 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks a ton guys!


----------

